# Golfing in Cebu



## nobodyspecial (Jul 1, 2015)

Looking to retire early to the Philippines in a couple of years, and concentrate on my hobbies (golf, golf, golf, golf, working out, and taking a few finance/economic classes). I’ve spent quite a few weeks in Manila and Angeles over the years, but my golfing buddy retired to Cebu - so that's where I'm headed first. Hopefully I can reconnect with him, and get a long term stay in Cebu organized for 2017. In the interim, I’d appreciate input on golfing in Cebu, and neighborhoods (with condos) near golf courses. If the areas are near universities, and nightlife as well - that's a plus. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

nobodyspecial said:


> Looking to retire early to the Philippines in a couple of years, and concentrate on my hobbies (golf, golf, golf, golf, working out, and taking a few finance/economic classes). I’ve spent quite a few weeks in Manila and Angeles over the years, but my golfing buddy retired to Cebu - so that's where I'm headed first. Hopefully I can reconnect with him, and get a long term stay in Cebu organized for 2017. In the interim, I’d appreciate input on golfing in Cebu, and neighborhoods (with condos) near golf courses. If the areas are near universities, and nightlife as well - that's a plus.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. In time, you should get a few replies as we have members in that area.

For the time being, try this search for Golfing Clubs In Cebu. That should be a good start and can be narrowed down once you are here.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------

